

Michael Fogus: Fertile Ground: The Roots of Clojure - Kototama
http://clojure.blip.tv/file/4501296/

======
vdoma
more potatoes than meat.

~~~
spooneybarger
to really get meat, he would have needed a lot more time than he had allotted
to him. i think if anything you could say that he tried to cover to much in
the time he had.

